# National Geographic Story on Pigeon Racing in Tiawan



## Reidar (Feb 7, 2007)

I found this utube video of a National Geographic (NG) show on Racing Pigeons in Taiwan. If you have not seen it, definitely worth the time to watch, problem is its part 1/5 and I cannot seem to find the remaining segments. I looked at the NG website for a DVD of the show or anything online but could not find anything...so if anyone can figure how to get the "rest of the story" please post.

Title: TAIWAN TO THE WORLD: THE PIGEON GAME (ENGLISH) 1/5

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgb10o2fpX0

Cheers, Reidar


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

I've seen the video a while back, it is very interesting and the birds that do participate are the best as they fly week after week in a 4 race series in open ocean. The ones that don't make it are swallowed up by the ocean or never leave the boat. It's a million dollar race making the breeders an instant millionaire if they win. I don't know but if you do a search, they do play the show every so and so month on national geographic for the asian countries. I don't know if its on cable or not but their should be a listing on when they will air the show.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Movie night at my house... 

It is amazing. They release the birds hundreds of miles out in the ocean, no land in sight. The lofts look really amazing as well. Some of them up in the air three stories tall right out in the middle of rice fields. The other thing I found really interesting is they all start off with the same amount of birds (not sure of the number but it is small like 15 or so). If a bird does not make it back within a certain time period from the release it is disqualified from racing the rest of the season. Hundreds of thousands of dollars to the winner. It is a really cool video. 
I guess the next question will be where did I get it. A guy in the club loaned it to me. It looks like a copy. I think the original language was Chinese. It might not have been shown on the National Geographic station here in the US. The menu and title are all in Mandarin Chinese, I think. But after it starts it is all narrated in English.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

ive seen that video a few times amazing!!!!! those are real gambler.... they show it spanish 1-5 ssegments....


----------



## Reidar (Feb 7, 2007)

*TV Sked*

Thanks for the responses and I have been searching the NatGeo website for future showings but it is "not currently being shown" and is listed under the Asian part of the Network Sked, vice North America. Hopefully I can find a NatGeo video of the show and purchase it, seems like a great show from watching 1/5, or else I have to learn a language


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

Were can ibwatch this?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I watch it great video.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

Website? Or place to buy it from?


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YlwFeAFv8o&feature=related


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Victor Venezuela sent me a copy of it himself. I still have it, that's if I can find it in my pigeon magazines!


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i watch that video many time in nat geo and soon they replay it again if there programs is about taiwan. 

the bird that lost to bad weather race are find there way to philippines territory. some fisherman took this floating bird and sell it to the pigeons fancier in our local area. that why we got so many taiwan bird here.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

APF_LOFT said:


> i watch that video many time in nat geo and soon they replay it again if there programs is about taiwan.
> 
> the bird that lost to bad weather race are find there way to philippines territory. some fisherman took this floating bird and sell it to the pigeons fancier in our local area. that why we got so many taiwan bird here.


Do you keep them or ship them back.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

Can Some One Send Me A Copy I Am Willing To Pay For It


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Just think of the other thread about young birds not going more than 200 miles. Andthis is a young bird race. Amazing video there on utube, now I need the rest of it.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

orock said:


> Do you keep them or ship them back.


we keep them for breeding and flyers. there no way we can ship them back.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Reidar said:


> Thanks for the responses and I have been searching the NatGeo website for future showings but it is "not currently being shown" and is listed under the Asian part of the Network Sked, vice North America. Hopefully I can find a NatGeo video of the show and purchase it, seems like a great show from watching 1/5, or else I have to learn a language


i have a copy of it in dvd and english format


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

A club member played it during the "show and handling" portion of our auction last weekend, too bad I was busy running around, otherwise I definitely want to see the whole thing!


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

anyone want to sell English copy?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I recently gave mine away at our club auction's raffle last month.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

fadedracer said:


> anyone want to sell English copy?


you can copy mine but i am from Philippines


----------



## quiksilver_715 (Jan 3, 2013)

wow you just gave your pigeons away... can i have some?


----------

